
The Web Struggling To Keep Up With The Stock Market Crash/Bounce - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/06/stock-market-crash-web/
======
nethergoat
When the news broke, our traffic doubled almost instantly.

Fortunately, our auto-scaling groups just fired up a bunch of new servers to
compensate and our response time never took a hit. Chalk one up for EC2.

